# Spoos as a restricted breed??



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

That is so weird!
But now that I think of it, when I tell people I have a spoo, a surprising amount of them ask if he's good with children. Apparently they aren't always the best for kids. I've also heard they get into garbage a lot.
Obviously I don't agree that the breed should be banned, it's up to the owners... but I have heard about it before


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Strange....maybe it has to do with activity level? 

Although, I have had people tell me when they heard that I was planning on getting a spoo that they can be "vicious" or not good with kids. I think a lot of people are just used to seeing badly bred ones.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

No, poodles do have a nasty reputation. Not for us, of course.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

The inclusion of Standard Poodle and Bull Terrier are odd. No idea on the Standard Poodle. Usually when Bull Terriers are banned by name, Staffordshire Terriers and Staffordshire Bull Terriers are also specified, not just the general "pit bull." What a very strange list.

--Q


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

:lol: :lol: By the power of google...


Dog Disguise Kits for Breed Specific Legislation


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

tortoise said:


> :lol: :lol: By the power of google...
> 
> 
> Dog Disguise Kits for Breed Specific Legislation


HAHA, that's hilarious!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe it's a size issue?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I've heard a lot of negative experiences with standard poodles. They are incredible dogs, but I think careless breeding has taken a toll on the temperament of poodles. 

I've personally never met one that I didn't want to take home.


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

Haha! If I ever run into this personally, I could probably just convince people that Miles is an improperly coated weimaraner, or a curly-coated schnauzer..:spy: 

It's funny that on one hand they are thought of as snobby show dogs and on the other are vicious attackers...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, weird. They must think they are mean? I haven't met a mean standard poodle. I have met some mean minis, but that was 20 years ago. They seem to have improved. No standard I ever had was anything but a total sweetheart.

Say....they are protective barkers. Could that be it?


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Sawyer used to be kind of bad with kids actually.
If the child showed any sort of fear or walked up cautiously, he would growl and walk away.
Thank goodness he's gotten over it now. He's slowly becoming a gentleman, but I think if the people with the poor personality dogs don't work hard to get over it, then they'll be screwed in the future


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

An apartment complex I lived in had Chihuahua's on their list next to German Shepherds and Pitbulls! 

But a standard poodle? The only standards I have seen in public were at the Reliant Dog Show and a couple at the rescue. The standards at the breeders house too but geez, they thought my lap was theirs to have. 3 beautiful standards all on me. Loved it! Point is, I just wouldn't think they were so common as to ban them from an apartment complex.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Both my car insurance and home insurance specifically asked about pets. 

I broke down on the side of the road and they asked who was with me so that the tow truck person would be aware. I listed myself, my sister, and my poodle. The car insurance agent said "Oh okay, that's fine." But I stressed he was a BIG poodle. She said "That'll be fine. As long as he is not a pit bull type of dog." 

When getting quotes for home insurance, they asked about pets. I said "I have a poodle," and again, "Oh yeah, they are small so that's okay." I did point out he was a BIG poodle again, but they were fine with that.

I always thought when people heard "poodle" they would think "frou frou harmless dog" - but maybe some have reputations like nasty chihuahuas?

I'll just say Leroy is a Bedlington. THOSE aren't banned lol.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Would they not give you coverage or just charge more if you had a specific dog breed?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

TrinaBoo said:


> Would they not give you coverage or just charge more if you had a specific dog breed?


I didn't even ask them about that! I believe the home insurance company will either raise your rates (to cover the liability) or choose to not cover you at all.

I'm not sure what the car insurance agent would have done if I had said that my dog was a pit bull. Tell the tow truck not to get me? That seems very unreasonable.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Before getting Carley I had never met a Standard Poodle. I did research about the breed. I knew I wanted a large dog that did not shed and looked at a few breeds.

When I decided on the Standard Poodle, I heard that most are crazy and high strung , hard to handle ect. I have found Carley to be a perfect dog. She is not crazy , high strung or hard to handle. 

I feel that most breed problems are people handing problems...


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Years ago, our Homeowner's Insurance cancelled our policy because we had two sweet female, fixed Rottweillers. They came to the house and met the dogs, with NO aggression whatsoever- not even a bark. However, they insisted we write a $50,000 policy on each dog...when we denied necessity, we were immediately cancelled.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

We have a rental property in Massachusetts. If a tenant brings in a dog on "The List", with our without our knowledge or permission, our policy will be cancelled if the insurance company finds out. If we have a claim, and then they find out we have one of "Those" dogs on the property, they do not have to pay. The laws back them up. Mass also has limits on how many dogs, or total number of animals, and it varies by town.

This caveat is from an insurance website, which did not include poodles in their list, but did include Thai Ridgeback and Presa Canario (breeds I have never even heard of...)

The above list is not exhaustive, and each company’s list may vary slightly on the breeds they exclude, so it’s best to discuss it with your insurance agent. Thankfully, some companies may allow the breed as long as the dog has successfully passed the American Kennel Club (AKC) Canine Good Citizens program.

sarah


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Can a state, town or municipality can make up it's own list of banned breeds? Can an apartment complex make up their own list? If so, they probably add a breed to that banned list if they have had a problem with a breed. Of course ANY breed of dog can be aggressive. I believe Cocker Spaniels used to be listed as one of the most common dog bite incidents, of course they were one of the most popular breeds for a long time too. 
_"I feel that most breed problems are people handing problems... "_
I totally agree.
_"It's funny that on one hand they are thought of as snobby show dogs and on the other are vicious attackers... "_
I guess whatever suits the need at the time, huh?
_"I'm not sure what the car insurance agent would have done if I had said that my dog was a pit bull. Tell the tow truck not to get me? That seems very unreasonable."_
But I bet they could refuse if they wanted, stating insurance prevents it.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> _"I'm not sure what the car insurance agent would have done if I had said that my dog was a pit bull. Tell the tow truck not to get me? That seems very unreasonable."_
> But I bet they could refuse if they wanted, stating insurance prevents it.


You should bet they could refuse on any grounds, or none at all. Your dog is your dog - it is not the problem of the tow truck driver, and I am sure plenty of them would just as happily leave you (and your dog) on the side of the road to find your own way home. I am sure they would cite insurance reasons if you insisted that the dog be allowed to stay in your car crated, on the tow truck, but some drivers might be more likely to let your dog stay in the towed vehicle, if you could prove that the dog was secured, than to let your dog into their tow truck. (This would be another good reason to be sure you have a crate in your car...)

No one is required by any law to accommodate your dog unless it is a service animal, as identified by your state. It is unfortunate that all that is required in most states is a bright orange leash and the verbal assurance of the owner/handler that the dog is a service animal. The only thing people are allowed to ask is "What tasks is the dog trained to do that are directly related to mitigating the disability?" (to be service qualified here, it should be at least 3 tasks). 

Maybe we should be lobbying for universal acceptance of CGC compliant dogs, and for clear and universal service animal qualifications/certification/licensing, etc. 

Every one of us should be clear on what the laws are in our own states, and those we travel to. There may be legislation against Fido or Fluffy - even though YOUR DOG is NOT LIKE THAT.... 

sarah


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Just tell them it's a labradoodle!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I personally believe a lot of the disreputable doodle breeders are perpetuating the myth that poodles are neurotic and aggressive (but cross one with a Lab and all of sudden you have the perfect dog!).

Also, this illustrates exactly why I am against all BSL (breed specific legislation). You might not like pit bulls, but your breed could be next! No matter what the breed and no matter if it is justified or not.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

you can say anything you want - and unless you can back up that no part of your dog is on the list, you are at risk. I certainly can't take the risk of not having my insurance pay. I hate the breed specific legislation - every breed has the potential to be anything. Maybe we should have a dog ownership class required before a license would be granted, and real enforcement and penalties for non-compliance. I think most of our general statues apply to farm dogs and were written in something like 1683... 

SO I am vocal about education of dog people and NOT DOG people! What can you do in the month of August to educate someone about the nature of your breed, and the talents of your dog? 

sarah


----------

